# Kreth's Simple Rules for Karaoke



## Kreth (May 17, 2006)

If you don't have balls enough to get on stage, then shut your pie-hole. At least the guy currently mangling Cat Scratch Fever got up on stage and went for it, and isn't being a loud-mouth ******* sitting comfortably with his buddies. If you don't like karaoke, then heed the large signs announcing karaoke night and go elsewhere.
Showing up five minutes before last call is not conducive to you getting a chance to sing. There are others who may have been waiting an hour for their chance. On the other hand, being rude to the DJ when he refuses to acquiesce to your demands may get you your 15 minutes of fame, as you are humiliated in front of the entire bar by the man with the microphone.
Jumping up on stage in between songs and screaming "YEAH! <INSERT LOCAL COLLEGE NAME HERE>!!!" into the DJ's expensive mic is not a good idea either. See #2 above.
Don't bother bringing 20 of your closest friends onstage to sing That's What Friends Are For if only two of you are going to sing.
Trying to grab the mic from a singer you don't know so you can "help him out on backup" may result in severe physical injury.
The people in the audience are not cheering wildly as you jump about in something resembling an epileptic fit, spilling beer over nearby tables as you turn Hotel California into a death-metal cover due to your lack of talent. They are laughing at you, not with you.


----------



## monkey (May 17, 2006)

Nice shot of Simons.I use to film them 1978-90s.1 cam & lots of shows.I have some on ACE-PAUL-ACE & PETER-lots of kiss.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> If you don't have balls enough to get on stage, then shut your pie-hole. At least the guy currently mangling Cat Scratch Fever got up on stage and went for it, and isn't being a loud-mouth ******* sitting comfortably with his buddies. If you don't like karaoke, then heed the large signs announcing karaoke night and go elsewhere.
> Showing up five minutes before last call is not conducive to you getting a chance to sing. There are others who may have been waiting an hour for their chance. On the other hand, being rude to the DJ when he refuses to acquiesce to your demands may get you your 15 minutes of fame, as you are humiliated in front of the entire bar by the man with the microphone.
> Jumping up on stage in between songs and screaming "YEAH! <INSERT LOCAL COLLEGE NAME HERE>!!!" into the DJ's expensive mic is not a good idea either. See #2 above.
> Don't bother bringing 20 of your closest friends onstage to sing That's What Friends Are For if only two of you are going to sing.
> ...



Rule 0 ) Do not let Rich Sing. People throw chairs and storm the stage and get all crazy like, and not in a good way.


----------



## Carol (May 17, 2006)

7.  Deny the fact that you have a music degree...if you have a music degree.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 17, 2006)

8. There is more than one song in the library. How can you not know the songs you have been singing a long with in the car for the last twenty years. You are not Cher or Tina Turner so just steer clear... please!


----------



## Swordlady (May 17, 2006)

9. It would be helpful if you are actually FAMILIAR with the song you are singing.  Also knowing the lyrics would be a big plus.


----------



## Lisa (May 17, 2006)

10.  If you can't sing, plying yourself with copious amounts of alcohol may make you sound better to yourself, but the rest of us still think you suck.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Nice shot of Simons.I use to film them 1978-90s.1 cam & lots of shows.I have some on ACE-PAUL-ACE & PETER-lots of kiss.



That actually is Kreth, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Kreth (May 18, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> That actually is Kreth, if I am not mistaken.


Yeah, I just wish I had Simmons' money...


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 19, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just wish I had Simmons' money...



You and me me both brother.


----------

